# Diff.mosses our invertebrates love



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

A link to different mosses incl. types of Fissidens, Star moss, etc.

The pictures were taken 2 weeks ago during my visit to a waterfall near Triberg and Lake Mummelsee in the Black Forest area in Germany.

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229...&authkey=Gv1sRgCNi61Ov5-q2LSQ&feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/113229240846035240743/August242011?authuser=0&feat=directlink

*Pls do not use my pictures for personal use or advertising. *


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh wow these are cool! did you happen to bring any back to share with your fellow GTAA members?


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

ThaChingster said:


> Oh wow these are cool! did you happen to bring any back to share with your fellow GTAA members?


Please say "Yes !!!"


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Alexpatrascu said:


> Please say "Yes !!!"


Sorry to disappoint u guys  It is illegal to smuggle plants n animals without proper permission. I do not touch plants in nature just photograph n leave it there.

If I was caught in the act of smuggling I would get into serious trouble. The money (Euros) I would spend on lawyer, court fees, bail, my passport would be stamped "thief" n I would never be able to travel again, etc.. not worth it.

Instead I request my pet shop to bring in certain plants n mosses pay in advance. BTW he brings in diff.fishes n rare plants from many countries with the proper permission. 
Costs a bit more but I dont get into trouble. 

I went for holidays for 2 weeks enjoyed n returned with gr8 memories.


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

RONY11 said:


> I went for holidays for 2 weeks enjoyed n returned with gr8 memories.


That's what's all about, good for you.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ThaChingster said:


> Oh wow these are cool! did you happen to bring any back to share with your fellow GTAA members?





Alexpatrascu said:


> Please say "Yes !!!"


He's aslo in Israel


----------

